# impossible de trouver le réseau!



## poussvite (2 Février 2011)

2 jours que je reçois ce message chaque fois que j'essaye d'utiliser mon ipad et lorsque je suis dans les réglages wifi:
"impossible de trouver le réseau "x" " même lorsque je tente de me connecter manuellement
2 jours ça fait long quand même!
je dois aussi signaler que suite à des problèmes de connexion j'ai été dans le réglage de mon réseau en cliquant sur "oublier ce réseau" puis en me reconectant suivi par un redémarrage
ça a fonctionné une heure puis pfuit plus rien!


----------

